# Possibly New Fantasy Player



## Zuharran (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi all. I'm thinking about starting up a Fantasy army sometime in the future and I was curios to see what people said about the armies. I'm looking into Dwarfs or Empire as possibilities, but I'm not sure they would fit my play style well.

I prefer high strength units or units that can take a lot of punishment, which is why I like Dwarfs. But I also like my units to be mobile, which is why I like Empire a bit more in that respect.

If anyone had any helpful idea's or other armies that would better fit my idea, that would be incredibly helpful, thanks.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Mobility and toughness are often opposite sides of the same coin- dwarves are slow but tough, empire are slow, weak but numerous.

An army that might fit you is lizardmen- they are quite fast and quite tough... other then that orks and goblins are also in there- while not the best army they have some decent magical movement bonusses and are tough (though rely on numbers more than armour).


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Have you though about Warriors of Chaos? They're tough and still fairly manuverable with units like marauder horsemen, chaos knights, chaos hounds and chariots. You're army will be small, but you can add a few units of marauders to bring your numbers up if you're worried. 

Other than that, I'd agree with Lizardmen with all that scaly skin. Orcs (or a least gobbos) I find are most mobile when running the other way, but that's why I love 'em.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't see the Empire as slow compared to alot of armies. Lizards are slow in my opinion. The Empire moves at an average pace, along like everyone else really. They are an underdog army for sure, but are loads of fun to play with their diverse units. Play Bretonnia if you want a highly mobile army, or dare I say it, an Empire Knight army... They are core for the Empire!!


----------



## Zuharran (Jun 18, 2008)

My brother has some empire units and they looked like a lot of fun, especially since empire knights are core. They sound like they could be fun as well


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Empire is a good starter army, rather flexible army They were my first army.

As cool as Dwarfs can be, I'd steer you more towards Lizards. Lizards also have some mobility Dwarfs don't... heavy hitters, and the same armor (With the option of spears). Lizards are also a little more fighty.


So Empire or Lizards. Lizards might perform a bit better, but are less flexible.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i would suggest to stay away from dwarfs as your first army, as they are not very fast, and lack a magic phase. lizardmen are everything dwarfs are and are not (tough, fast, magical, shooty) and would make the best beginers army.

dwarfs are deffinatly an amry that can do very well, but if you do not know what you are doing they can fail. but they do have the same move distance as every one in 40k though, and some of the best shooting.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Another suggestion would be to buy what you like model wise and enjoy the fluff that goes along with it win or lose! Adapt your strategies to fit your army and learn as you go along. Half the fun is having an army that you're proud of modelling and that you enjoy the looks, fluff and use of! You're going to lose alot until you figure out how you can play whatever army you choose! Don't worry about that, don't expect too much the first few times, learn, and best of all enjoy! Most people just want a hard hitting army that doesn't lose, and well they get frustrated when they don't win right away! Enjoy whatever army you start up and learn as you go, that's my advice really!


----------



## Zuharran (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Horus, I appreciate all the comments. The only reason I'm against running a lizard army is the fact that my brother runs both lizards and empire, his main list being lizards. Other than that, I'm more than willing to try out lizards, especially since I wouldn't have to spend money to do it :grin:


----------

